# Toilet won't flush



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

Alright Men - I figured this would be a perfect place to post  before we call a plumber - just wondering if anybody has dealt with this kind of situation before. The toilet won't flush after these bitter cold temps. It's not clogged because it eventually empties of all of the water. The tank fills every time that we try to flush it. It just takes probably an hour for it to eventually empty out of the bowl itself. It started after the temps dropped below 0. The line bringing the water to the toilet, never froze which has me dumbfounded. We know nothing about toilets but we very much are gogetters and try to be youtube fixers if and when we can.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

It sounds to me it is blocked somewhere down the line... not completely, but it is.


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

I don't disagree on that, it's just weird that it started when everything became frozen. Unles maybe there's a huge frozen line build up on the sewage pipes? I'm not sure as to how stuff like that works and we live on the low low end of the park, where ALL of the water gathers in our yard.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Does your house have pier and beam construction or concrete slab?


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

Evinrude58 said:


> Does your house have pier and beam construction or concrete slab?


We live in a trailer so I think a grass lot is the easiest way to explain it?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> We live in a trailer so I think a grass lot is the easiest way to explain it?


Is the underside of the trailer protected from the cold? You could add heat tape to the drain/sewage pipes if you’re thinking it’s frozen. Or pour hot water down the toilet to thaw the pipe. How long until the temp rises above freezing?


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

Temp is 45 today. Luckily, I'm able to work at home today so I'm able to attempt to flush it more often periodically so I've been doing it every half hour or so since we woke up this morning and it is finally starting to flush. We try to keep everything protected. He thinks that he knows exactly where the line was frozen. I guess there's a spot of the line that hangs below everything else so it's a bit exposed. He has plans to replace that and most of the other lines, run the hot and cold side by side and wrap it all with tape and foam to keep it all warm and together. Makes sense to me! We've been having issues with this toilet for the past year or so, having a slow flush but it doesn't really seem to be clogged because eventually it does flush, it just takes forever sometimes.


----------



## kad216 (8 mo ago)

Trailer home pipes are susceptible to freezing in very cold temperatures because the pipes are not buried like most sewer pipes. If the pipes are directly below the trailer and exposed to the cold they will 100% freeze, but they will be easier to repair since they’re easily accessible compared to pipes underground or in walls. You may want to call a plumber or look for ways to insulate or keep heat around the pipes to prevent freezing. 

Please do NOT pour hot water down the toilet!! It will explode and break the toilet into pieces. I have seen people do this and it never works. You will need to replace it if you do that. Toilets have cold water (feel the side of the toilet - it’s usually pretty cold) so hot water will cause thermal shock. I also live somewhere where it gets far below 0 (-33 F with windchill last week) and a lot of people’s pipes have been freezing around here lately. If you have neighbors who insulated their pipes maybe you should try asking them for advice or if not you could try asking a plumber.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

kad216 said:


> Please do NOT pour hot water down the toilet!! It will explode and break the toilet into pieces


Wow really? I had no idea. I’m feeling a myth buster experiment coming on 🤣


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Wow really? I had no idea. I’m feeling a myth buster experiment coming on 🤣


ME TOO!!!!


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

Honestly, this is the first time that this issue has arose and I've been here for 3 years now and he's lived here for 5 and I'm very suprised. I lived in a trailer on my own, before I moved in with him and would have issues with the pipes freezing but I quickly found ways to to deal with it. While at times, dripping the lines just simply weren't enough - the trailer owner before me didn't run the exhaust line for the dryer very well so it was just emptying under the trailer. Right next to where the pipes would freeze - so I figured out that drying wet towels and comforters periodically would keep the lines from freezing and help thaw them quickly. A friend of mine is in that trailer now and she is having nothing but issues with keeping the pipes from freezing. I did tell them that the heat tape needs to be replaced but the husband says I know nothing because I'm just a girl.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

Drain pipes by design should be empty once the water from your toilet, sinks, shower flows through them. In colder climates the drain lines are not buried as deep as supply lines for this reason. Since you stated that you are having problems with this line draining slow anyway you likely have a partial obstruction that is slowing the drain flow enough to freeze in very cold temperatures.

Do you have any trees or bushes that grow near the drain line? It is very common for roots to grow through pipe joints and create blockages. Also depending how old the drainage pipe is it could be made of a material known as Orangeburg. It is a mixture of tar and wood pulp and was very common in the 50's. Overtime this pipe becomes oval instead of round and eventually collapses.

I suggest you have a plumber or someone like Roto Rooter or anyone that specializes in sewer or drain lines look at it.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Always Learning said:


> Drain pipes by design should be empty once the water from your toilet, sinks, shower flows through them. In colder climates the drain lines are not buried as deep as supply lines for this reason. Since you stated that you are having problems with this line draining slow anyway you likely have a partial obstruction that is slowing the drain flow enough to freeze in very cold temperatures.
> 
> Do you have any trees or bushes that grow near the drain line? It is very common for roots to grow through pipe joints and create blockages. Also depending how old the drainage pipe is it could be made of a material known as Orangeburg. It is a mixture of tar and wood pulp and was very common in the 50's. Overtime this pipe becomes oval instead of round and eventually collapses.
> 
> I suggest you have a plumber or someone like Roto Rooter or anyone that specializes in sewer or drain lines look at it.


I totally agree with this. Great advice.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I have installed heat tape many times.

You would likely need to go to an electrical supply house for the tape?



The far end needs a end cap to seal it from moisture.

On a water pipe they recommend putting the tape on the top, not wrapped, or on the bottom.

With a drain pipe I would spiral wind the heat tape around the whole length 

Then cover the pipe with water proof insulation. 

The tape is to be powered by a 120 volt circuit via an extension chord.

You need a means to turn the tape on and off.
They sell temperature switches set to some degree above freezing, say 39 F.
This must be used to prevent overheating.

The electrical supply house should recommend the wattage of the heat tape and how many wraps.
If they tell you to lay it straight, not wrap it, do that.

Good luck!

Do not buy a high wattage tape, or use too many wraps!
It might get too hot 🔥


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

Always Learning said:


> Drain pipes by design should be empty once the water from your toilet, sinks, shower flows through them. In colder climates the drain lines are not buried as deep as supply lines for this reason. Since you stated that you are having problems with this line draining slow anyway you likely have a partial obstruction that is slowing the drain flow enough to freeze in very cold temperatures.
> 
> Do you have any trees or bushes that grow near the drain line? It is very common for roots to grow through pipe joints and create blockages. Also depending how old the drainage pipe is it could be made of a material known as Orangeburg. It is a mixture of tar and wood pulp and was very common in the 50's. Overtime this pipe becomes oval instead of round and eventually collapses.
> 
> I suggest you have a plumber or someone like Roto Rooter or anyone that specializes in sewer or drain lines look at it.


If we own the trailer, but the park owns the land - who would be responsible for that once the line hits the ground is the question. I think the toilet, sink and shower in that bathroom all run in to the same drain line but nothing is coming up through the sink or the shower to show a clog.


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

SunCMars said:


> I have installed heat tape many times.
> 
> You would likely need to go to an electrical supply house for the tape?
> 
> ...


That's fantastic advice! I will be sure to print this and give it to the husband for when weather warms up. I know that it is wrapped up now, but I'm not sure how long ago it was that he did this. Why put the tape on top or bottom, and not wrap the whole thing?


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

Evinrude58 said:


> I totally agree with this. Great advice.


Learned the hard way, hand dug several drain lines over the years. The images that the newer sewer line cameras give are fantastic. I replaced about 50' of that Orangeburg on a family summer home two years ago.


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

Always Learning said:


> Learned the hard way, hand dug several drain lines over the years. The images that the newer sewer line cameras give are fantastic. I replaced about 50' of that Orangeburg on a family summer home two years ago.


I remember having a clog at my old house, many years ago. It was so bad that the plumber had to tear up the ground with a jackhammer because the clog was under the floor in the basement. It was so bad. The pipe had totally collapsed in on itself and turned to sludge. I'm almost wondering if its the same stuff that you're talking about.


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> Alright Men - I figured this would be a perfect place to post  before we call a plumber - just wondering if anybody has dealt with this kind of situation before. The toilet won't flush after these bitter cold temps. It's not clogged because it eventually empties of all of the water. The tank fills every time that we try to flush it. It just takes probably an hour for it to eventually empty out of the bowl itself. It started after the temps dropped below 0. The line bringing the water to the toilet, never froze which has me dumbfounded. We know nothing about toilets but we very much are gogetters and try to be youtube fixers if and when we can.


My sister had a slow draining toilet. Everything that could be done to unclog it was done, but it still slowly drained. After many years, she finally got a plumber to take it apart to see what could be learned. It turned out her dog used the toilet as a place to hide her toys and she knew how to flush the toilet.

Try two things. A dishwasher tablet, it dissolves any biological material. You can also go to a Home Depot and buy some stuff that will dissolve all things toilet related. It comes in a green box and it really works.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I overly complicated this.
I am used to industrial applications 

Go to your RV center, they might sell the whole package!


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> If we own the trailer, but the park owns the land - who would be responsible for that once the line hits the ground is the question. I think the toilet, sink and shower in that bathroom all run in to the same drain line but nothing is coming up through the sink or the shower to show a clog.


I'll assume you have a lease or rental agreement for the land if so check the lease to see what it says. Most likely the landlord or association is responsible for maintaining the sewer system. 

The sink and shower do not run nearly the volume of water at one shot as the toilet does. All of the drain lines should connect into one main line. You may need to see exactly how the connections are run to see if there is a possible obstruction between any of the connections, For example if the shower and sink connect to the main down stream of the toilet the obstruction may be closer to the toilet connection. My bet is that is not the case, if you have only one bathroom these connection would be fairly close together make it difficult to have an obstruction on just the toilet.


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

SunCMars said:


> I overly complicated this.
> I am used to industrial applications
> 
> Go to your RV center, they might sell the whole package!


It's ok. Because SCIENCE!


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

UAArchangel said:


> My sister had a slow draining toilet. Everything that could be done to unclog it was done, but it still slowly drained. After many years, she finally got a plumber to take it apart to see what could be learned. It turned out her dog used the toilet as a place to hide her toys and she knew how to flush the toilet.
> 
> Try two things. A dishwasher tablet, it dissolves any biological material. You can also go to a Home Depot and buy some stuff that will dissolve all things toilet related. It comes in a green box and it really works.


Same stuff that's used for septic?


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

UAArchangel said:


> My sister had a slow draining toilet. Everything that could be done to unclog it was done, but it still slowly drained. After many years, she finally got a plumber to take it apart to see what could be learned. It turned out her dog used the toilet as a place to hide her toys and she knew how to flush the toilet.
> 
> Try two things. A dishwasher tablet, it dissolves any biological material. You can also go to a Home Depot and buy some stuff that will dissolve all things toilet related. It comes in a green box and it really works.


You have a valid point that the problem could be in the toilet itself. If this is the case though it wouldn't make sense that it got worse during the colder weather and got better when it warmed up. I would still check into it anyway.


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

Always Learning said:


> You have a valid point that the problem could be in the toilet itself. If this is the case though it wouldn't make sense that it got worse during the colder weather and got better when it warmed up. I would still check into it anyway.


I think its the toilet. I bought the parts to change the guts of the toilet because of the slow flush. We have well water and he's been here for 5 years so we might as well change the guts out anyways.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> I think its the toilet. I bought the parts to change the guts of the toilet because of the slow flush. We have well water and he's been here for 5 years so we might as well change the guts out anyways.


if you open the top of the tank on the back of the toilet you will see a rubber flapper valve at the bottom, it should have a chain connected to the flush handle. pushing the handle will pull the chain opening the flapper valve causing the water in the tank to run into the toilet bowl. If that is all happening normally then that is not the problem.

I believe you stated the toilet bowl fills up when flushed and then takes a while to drain out. If this is correct replacing the guts in the tank will not change that. When we said the toilet itself could be the problem we meant the part where the water runs out of the bowl. There is a pipe so to speak, formed into the ceramic bottom section of the toilet. There could be something stuck in there.

One of kids once flushed a round compact mirror down the toilet (no one confessed of course) it was nearly the same size as the pipe section I just described. It clogged the toilet. I ran a snake through not knowing it was there. The mirror turned sideways and water would flow through. A couple of flushes later it would turn again and clog the toilet, rinse and repeat a few times. Drove me mad until I finally removed the toilet and found the little round mirror just inside the toilet where it connects to the floor flange.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> Alright Men - I figured this would be a perfect place to post  before we call a plumber - just wondering if anybody has dealt with this kind of situation before. The toilet won't flush after these bitter cold temps. It's not clogged because it eventually empties of all of the water. The tank fills every time that we try to flush it. It just takes probably an hour for it to eventually empty out of the bowl itself. It started after the temps dropped below 0. The line bringing the water to the toilet, never froze which has me dumbfounded. We know nothing about toilets but we very much are gogetters and try to be youtube fixers if and when we can.


If I had to guess the cause I would put my money on a fully loaded barbacoa burrito from Chipotle.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Evinrude58 said:


> I totally agree with this. Great advice.


well, we are Always Learning...


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

happyhusband0005 said:


> If I had to guess the cause I would put my money on a fully loaded barbacoa burrito from Chipotle.


We go to Que Pasa a lot


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

Always Learning said:


> if you open the top of the tank on the back of the toilet you will see a rubber flapper valve at the bottom, it should have a chain connected to the flush handle. pushing the handle will pull the chain opening the flapper valve causing the water in the tank to run into the toilet bowl. If that is all happening normally then that is not the problem.
> 
> I believe you stated the toilet bowl fills up when flushed and then takes a while to drain out. If this is correct replacing the guts in the tank will not change that. When we said the toilet itself could be the problem we meant the part where the water runs out of the bowl. There is a pipe so to speak, formed into the ceramic bottom section of the toilet. There could be something stuck in there.
> 
> One of kids once flushed a round compact mirror down the toilet (no one confessed of course) it was nearly the same size as the pipe section I just described. It clogged the toilet. I ran a snake through not knowing it was there. The mirror turned sideways and water would flow through. A couple of flushes later it would turn again and clog the toilet, rinse and repeat a few times. Drove me mad until I finally removed the toilet and found the little round mirror just inside the toilet where it connects to the floor flange.


We had the same thing happen once with a toy train when my nephew was a little one. He was so happy because we found his train. He says 'oh yeah, i member i wanted to give him a bath'.


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> Same stuff that's used for septic?


Not certain. I just know it is green, the box.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> Alright Men - I figured this would be a perfect place to post  before we call a plumber - just wondering if anybody has dealt with this kind of situation before. The toilet won't flush after these bitter cold temps. It's not clogged because it eventually empties of all of the water. The tank fills every time that we try to flush it. It just takes probably an hour for it to eventually empty out of the bowl itself. It started after the temps dropped below 0. The line bringing the water to the toilet, never froze which has me dumbfounded. We know nothing about toilets but we very much are gogetters and try to be youtube fixers if and when we can.


I didn't read many of the comments, but this is what my experience tells me.

(1) often time when homes are built the plumbers are not thinking about extreme cold and they run plumbing and toilet sewage lines in outside walls. Then the insulation is put in and there is just a tiny space between the sewage line and the siding or outer plywood covering. That means the insulation is compressed and practically useless at that location.

(2) most homes after about 10 to 20 years can use a good sewer root cleaning. This is especially try of bell end concrete sewer pipes, where roots find their way in to a rich pool of nutrients at the cracks. Most of the time these which have water/fluid back-ups are burried deep enough that they won't freeze in the interfere with the passage of sewage beyond the root clog. However, sometimes homeowners get creative in their landscaping and dig holes or trenches that means the sewer line is just below the surface of the soil.

My money would be on #1.

Good luck.


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

UAArchangel said:


> Not certain. I just know it is green, the box.


Thank you. I will look!


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> *Is the underside of the trailer protected from the cold? You could add heat tape to the drain/sewage pipes if you’re thinking it’s frozen.* Or pour hot water down the toilet to thaw the pipe. How long until the temp rises above freezing?


Rather than heat tape, you could just add a lot of insulation around the sewer pipe to allow the trailers warmth to keep the pipe from freezing.

I bet it was was freezing.of the pipe.


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

Young at Heart said:


> Rather than heat tape, you could just add a lot of insulation around the sewer pipe to allow the trailers warmth to keep the pipe from freezing.
> 
> I bet it was was freezing.of the pipe.


Probably. Husband said that this certain pipe dipes down below everything else is exposed so he plans to make a change to it. It's never done this before these past few days tho.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Ok, so do the sinks and shower drain? If they to tend to back, which they should, then either you have a blockage due to ice, buildup of food debris or a combo of the above, possibly getting caught on roots intruding into the main sewage drain piping.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> Probably. Husband said that this certain pipe dipes down below everything else is exposed so he plans to make a change to it. It's never done this before these past few days tho.


The think to be careful about is an insect path up from the ground to the trailer. If you have no pets that would get under the trailer, spreading insecticide around the area after the insulation is installed is a good idea.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

It's quite possible that you have a blockage and only the toilet seems to be backing up because the shower and sink don't have any standing water where you can see it, but the water from them does still build up and slowly drains, it's just deeper in the pipe.

If you live in the south, last week was colder than it's been in 30 years, so it makes sense that this would be the first time it's ever clogged. Especially if it's improved since it's warmed up.

You have gotten great advice here.


----------

